# Second hand 1000L IBC - £45 delivered



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

Been offered this - and think it'd be great for storing water in the garage (which I'd pump out of my 3 water butts). It's currently being used for storing water by a keen gardener. 

It seems cheap - would anyone agree or have I just not stumbled upon the seller out there doing them cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> Been offered this - and think it'd be great for storing water in the garage (which I'd pump out of my 3 water butts). It's currently being used for storing water by a keen gardener.
> 
> ...


This is a sounds reasonable as it includes delivery, I saw 2 sell in Folkestone on Ebay for £100-00 each collection only....

The further north you go the cheaper they seem. I paid £50-00 for 2 but had to collect.

Best to get the metal pallet type as the wooden pallets can rot, see my thread for further details....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261919


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> This is a sounds reasonable as it includes delivery, I saw 2 sell in Folkestone on Ebay for £100-00 each collection only....
> 
> The further north you go the cheaper they seem. I paid £50-00 for 2 but had to collect.
> 
> ...


Thanks - great thread of yours too.

I've said yes to it so hope to be up and running this weekend. The pallet is wood, but as it'll be inside the garage I'm not worried. Good tip about the cover - do you think spraying it black would have the same effect?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Thanks - great thread of yours too.
> 
> I've said yes to it so hope to be up and running this weekend. The pallet is wood, but as it'll be inside the garage I'm not worried. Good tip about the cover - do you think spraying it black would have the same effect?


TBH if it's in the garage I don't think you need to worry, painting would be very messy and expensive so just wrap imho.

Check out cpp for top quality connectors....

Best wishes

Simon


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you! Again!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Paid £20 for mine


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mines arriving today - £39 in the end, and I'm very happy with that.

It has been cleaned out (even though it was only storing water for a gardener anyway).

With 3 x 100L butts collecting water, and a ~75L/week usage for my car it should see me sorted for the summer (I hope). Plus it's such soft water that drying (and associated marring) is virtually obsolete.


----------

